# What's your favorite MF towels



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

F1Crazy said:


> Costco towels don't touch my paint, only interior and dirty jobs. The Rag Company sells on Amazon (Prime) so I buy these: http://www.amazon.com/dap/B00TORH3S2/ref=twister_B00TORH3Z0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Any towel they sell is great but love these edgeless ones.


But if you're that concerned about your paint, why are you not buying the softer and more expensive towels The Rag Company has to offer?


----------



## charles brenner (Feb 27, 2016)

*No hot air drying*

Just remember that you do not put microfiber towels in the dryer (except air fluff, no heat or you will ruin the microfibers).. At least for the Costco ones.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

chet31 said:


> But if you're that concerned about your paint, why are you not buying the softer and more expensive towels The Rag Company has to offer?


Which ones are those?


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

charles brenner said:


> Just remember that you do not put microfiber towels in the dryer (except air fluff, no heat or you will ruin the microfibers).. At least for the Costco ones.


Yeah I don't let that happen. air dry only. I also bought some microfiber cleaner for them


----------



## chloe92us (Apr 4, 2016)

My favorite MF towels are the "eagle edgeless" from the rag company. On Amazon.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

skasol said:


> Thank you. I bought 12 from the rag company and I will buy a pack from Costco as well. I will use the ones from the rag company for buffing etc.


This is what I do. I've had no problem with Costco towels swirling my paint, but it's still nice to use a Rag Company towel for final wipe downs. I throw all my towels in the wash with regular Tide packets, and dry them in the dryer using heat. I haven't had a problem with them breaking down. If they do, I'll just buy more. I'm not going to buy special detergents or take special measures with them, they're just towels.


----------



## Pan BMW (May 28, 2016)

Gold Plush Jr towels from Autogeek


----------



## radioactivemike (Mar 22, 2016)

Another vote for Eagle from The Rag Company. Super soft and a great company.


----------



## charles brenner (Feb 27, 2016)

The Rag company towels have replaced the Yellow Costco towels ( which are now used for dirty jobseekers) for drying after a walk.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

radioactivemike said:


> Another vote for Eagle from The Rag Company. Super soft and a great company.


That's what I use as well. Good quality and good price point. No need to get anything else for me. Thank you to the many that recommended the rag company


----------



## White Light (Jul 12, 2016)

I have also taken your recommendations and purchased the rag Company towels. Got them off Amazon.ca. They were $16.00 for a package of 12.


----------



## White Light (Jul 12, 2016)

Update: I just received my package of Rag Company commercial grade towels. In my opinion, they are garbage. Either that or they are fakes. The Costco towel is much thicker than these. I'm not impressed at all.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

It depends greatly on what you purchased and what you intend to do with them. If you just need basic towels for wiping general surfaces then just about anything will do. For polish, wax and/or sealant removal I really like the Eagle Edgeless towels from Rag Company. For general cleaning stuff I just use whatever I can find locally.


----------



## chloe92us (Apr 4, 2016)

White Light said:


> Update: I just received my package of Rag Company commercial grade towels. In my opinion, they are garbage. Either that or they are fakes. The Costco towel is much thicker than these. I'm not impressed at all.


I knew as soon as you stated the price you paid, that you didn't order the EAGLE EDGELESS from the Rag Company, which are the specific ones people recommended. They are superb.

Of course the company makes the whole gamut of rags- from very basic (which you got) to the really plush (the Eagles are around $4-5 EACH). Order the Eagles and you won't be disappointed.

Here they are:
https://www.amazon.com/RAG-COMPANY-...qid=1471520708&sr=8-2&keywords=eagle+edgeless


----------

